# Nothing saving to SD card



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Everything's saving to internal - on any file explorer app, I see the internal memory has a folder called "sdcard", then the SD card is named "sdcard_ext", so all apps, including camera/camcorder, app2sd, etc. Are stored on internal, my 32gb microSD is worthless.

How can I fix this?


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

HAX said:


> Everything's saving to internal - on any file explorer app, I see the internal memory has a folder called "sdcard", then the SD card is named "sdcard_ext", so all apps, including camera/camcorder, app2sd, etc. Are stored on internal, my 32gb microSD is worthless.
> 
> How can I fix this?


There is no fix that I'm aware of, other than periodically backing up to the external sd card.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Not true. You can set your camera and camcorder to save to SD ext in settings. Put all your media on there too. Not completely useless.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

So it's impossible to move apps to the sd card?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, impossible at the moment. They will disappear.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

And this is even on stock too? Wow moto, this is the worst "feature"I've ever had in a phone, even worse than sammy's "low battery"check on their camera apps. I mean what's the point of giving us a 16 (I put in 32) gb sdcard, including an app that lets you stream from your computer, and even worse then not even making the sdcard accessible to any apps? Wooooow.

Thanks for the help. Maybe when we get cm9 on this thing it'll fix the problems.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not sure you need the sdcard-ext for apps since you have about 4Gb internal for apps. All your music, pictures, backups, documents, videos, etc. can be saved to your sdcard-ext by editing preferences in apps like Titanium Backup, camera, astro, docs to go, etc. Also, make sure you go to settings > storage > storage location and set to sd card (not internal). Here sd card actually means the external microsd card. People who say the microsd card is wasted just don't know better.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> . People who say the microsd card is wasted just don't know better.


Not true. 4gb or whatever of internal storage really isnt that much. Try downloading a few gameloft games that require several hundred additional MBs of storage. That will ONLY go to internal or phone storage. It will NOT go the physical SD card (sdcard-ext) 
You will run out of space real fast. Space your sd card could be utilizing, but cant. 
A developer not enabling Apps2sd is one thing, but when the option is available and you still can't, thats Motorola's problem and it needs to be fixed. I shouldn't have to use TiBu or any other file manager to manage my apps. Other files, fine. But not apps. I dont take pictures so I don't need a card for that. All my music is in the cloud. Dont need a card for that. I like to have several high quality, 3D games on my phone at the same time. And right now, I cant. 
It has nothing to do with me "just not knowing any better"


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I wasn't trying to put anyone down. Not everyone knows that you can set the sdcard-ext to be the default storage location for data on a huge range of apps. I suspect most bionic users do take pictures and do have music on their phones and do make backups (TiBu and nandroid) and do download files and do have documents, etc. that can all go to external storage. Lots of my music is on the sdcard-ext because the cloud is not always available. I have been thankful many times to have it available with no data connection. The microsd card is very useful to me and many others if you know how to set it for storage. Not trying to pick a fight, just trying to show reasonable uses for it.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Well you are correct in that in can very well be utilized for many things. I apologize for my tone. I was trying to corroborate the OP about app storage. We have phone storage (internal for apps) and sd card... Which technically, is still internal storage, just a different partition, for lack of a better word. And finally we have the physical sd card we can take out of the phone. Once your entire internal storage (phone and sdcard) are full, your out of luck unless you uninstall something. Whereas, I have a completely empty 32gb card just sitting there that could be utilizing Apps2sd, but currently, theres no way to do this. 
I guess it just all depends on how a user wants to handle the issue. Does anyone really need 4 bazillion apps installed? Probably not. But its my phone and my memory card. I should be able to use it how I see fit.

Again, I apologize for the retaliatory tone.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, no problem and no apology necessary. You're absolutely correct you should be able to use your phone and your storage as you like. I think I read that the apps2sd is an issue that will be addressed along with the confusion brought about by the sdcard/sdcard-ext boondoggle. If so, happy gaming, you'll have plenty of storage. Me, I still have almost 3Gb free for apps. This is a good community and we're all trying to help where we can.


----------

